# Ford 1210 - Power take off



## ernieandmaria (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi, I've got the Ford 1210 4 wheel drive with a snow blower on the back end powered by the PTO. The PTO only turns when I have the clutch out and this means that every time I change gears, the chute gets clogged with snow as the blower stops turning. I got the tractor second hand and don't know if it's supposed to have a dual action clutch or some other way of keeping the PTO turning or if I'm just plain out of luck. Any clarification would be much appreciated. Merry Christmas from New Brunswick!


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum Ernie! Sorry to hear about the troubles with your tractor in the snow. From what I have been able to gather, the Ford 1210 came with and without a 2 stage clutch. It sounds like your may not be equipped with one or it is out of adjustment. Sounds like you are familiar with the 2 stage clutch already. You may try checking the adjustment on your clutch to ensure it is set properly. If you do not have a 2 stage clutch, then as you put it, you are out of luck. Just try to plan your blower runs so you don't have to stop and shift gears.


----------



## ernieandmaria (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks for the reply and info. I didn't know it came in both versions and just assumed it had the 2 stage clutch. I'll check the adjustments but I think the solution is to get a blade for the front as I already have the arms and bucket, or upgrade. Does anyone know if there is a way to identify if my 1210 has the dual clutch?


----------

